# Barn conversion possible?



## Boroview Farm (Mar 11, 2010)

hello all,

My family and I bought our farm about 2.5 years ago. We have been working hard and I feel like we are finally ready to start working on a pigeon loft. I am a total newbie to this, and am looking to start off on the right foot so that I do not have to go back and fix a bunch of mistakes. I would REALLY like to convert one of the hallways of my old barn to a pigeon loft. Mainly, because it is already built and because that is where I have water and electricity.

Here is a video of my barn: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTEujW7CTqc

I've also attached a picture of the barn.

My question to you is 1. Do you think a conversion would work? 2. Should I put the loft on the (as you look at the barn) right side which faces west or on the left side which faces east. 

The left side is where my current chicken coop is. The chicken coop area is located on the south east corner of my barn. It would open to my barn lot which is fairly shaded by large trees.

The right side would need more work, but the sightlines are much more open. Downside there though is that the power lines run very close to the barn.

Thanks for your thoughts.

Michael


----------



## Boroview Farm (Mar 11, 2010)

sorry the picture is so large


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I am no farmer but would love to have the pretty land you have and my thoughts if it was me----I would not put a loft in that barn but would build a new one closer to your house so that you can have water and electricity and really enjoy your birds. There are designs of lofts on the net I am sure and these homer people can really share their knowledge of lofts and introduce you and your son to pigeon clubs in your area. I would not construct a loft in that barn for I would start a brand new one in a brand new spot with plenty of sun....Very pretty property you have and a nice video and those goats are beautiful and your are talented with the web pages too...good job...c.hert


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Michael,

I agree with C. Hert, I would want my loft closer to the house and if possible Southern exposure. My main concern would be critter proofing the barn! It will probaly cost you less to build new then to go through all the labor and expense to modify the barn. If you loft is not critter proof they will come. 

At my last location (a block away from the hospital) I was visted by a weasel then a rat that almost wiped out all my white homers and this was in a loft that I felt pretty confident was critter proof. You also have to be aware of small critters like mice and chipmunks, they may not kill your birds but they can carry and spread salmonella (paratyphoid). So if it were me I would start new and then you can build it the way you want it without having to modify. These are just my opinions.

And yes you do have a gourgeous property.

Walter


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I didn't think chipmunks carried salmonella because if they do i have a family who eats the food i drop near the door to my coop. I heard they were disease free from things that could harm my birds.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Pigeon lower said:


> I didn't think chipmunks carried salmonella because if they do i have a family who eats the food i drop near the door to my coop. I heard they were disease free from things that could harm my birds.


You may be right, I just assumed they did being a rodent and all. I still don't want them in my loft.

Walter


----------



## Boroview Farm (Mar 11, 2010)

*back to the drawing board*

Thanks for the replies guys. Like I said, we are wanting to start off on the right foot and your opinions are very helpful.

C. Hert- The reason that I was wanting to convert the barn was because that IS where I have water and electricity. 

How important is having electricity in the loft? What all requires electricty inside the loft?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, if you needed to be in there doing something after dark, and you never know what might come up, you would need lights. I'm in New England and heat mine, but most don't. If you live where their water would freeze, you'd be better off with a small waterer heater than having to change out the water a few times daily. That takes electric. If that isn't a problem in warmer areas than they don't need them. It's real handy to have in a loft, but many don't have electric. Some run it to the loft.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Is there a house out there and is that just a barn on the property that has electricity--do you live there--maybe have a trailer or something---not being nosey just trying to figure things out here---You need electricity and water---and you could run a line I am sure to somewhere else--heck they ran a line from my house to my garage as long as it is high enough--some people run it under the ground---is this just sort of a camping place that you and your family intends to enjoy---do you have a house there with electricity??? Share your thoughts--but yes electricity would be nice and water too. c.hert


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Having electricity lets you more easily provide light and heat (if you want) which means you are more likely to spend time with your birds from late fall through spring. It really adds a lot of value. We have two small coops and ended up retrofitting them for electricity after the fact. (You'd think we would have learned with the first one!  )

If you would really rather use some part of the existing barn, you would need to line the entire inner area (sides, top, and floor) with 1/2" hardware cloth to keep out rodents and snakes. Chicken wire or anything with larger holes would not be sufficient. You would also need to add some solid boards to provide a draft-free place for the birds to roost. In the video, I see a lot of light coming between the boards.

Love your open areas!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TerriB said:


> If you would really rather use some part of the existing barn, you would need to line the entire inner area (sides, top, and floor) with 1/2" hardware cloth to keep out rodents and snakes. Chicken wire or anything with larger holes would not be sufficient. You would also need to add some solid boards to provide a draft-free place for the birds to roost. In the video, I see a lot of light coming between the boards.
> 
> Love your open areas!


Yes, it could be done that way. It would be work. Almost like starting new, but you would have the water and electric. But that wouldn't put it closer to the house. But it could be done. No rodents can be allowed in. The chicken coop part has many spaces between the boards as well, and chicken wire. They are at risk for rodents getting in as well.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I feel doing the existing barn is not a very good idea and what I would suggest is to check your area for pigeon show or racing clubs and find out when their next meetings are and for you and your son to make that meeting with those folks and begin from there and those people will greet you really nice and be wonderful to you as well as having a junior peer group for your son---it would be a very nice day for you two--heck--bring your partner too. Then talk pigeons....This endeavor is a lot of time sacrificing work in order to keep your pigeons healthy---one sick bird can destroy your loft--one hawk can heart break you--one weasel or skunk can let you see a blood bath---its just not la de da lets raise pigeons today---its get old--cleaning , scraping, hauling, buying food, buying grit-vitamins, nest boxes, hardcloth wire, lumber, planning, fresh water everyday, venelation,training and believe me this goes on and on and on and it does cost money its not a cheap hobby--I could go on and on and on......but talk to people real straight up and it brings treasures into your life...I would not have my pigeons anywhere there were other animals especially chickens---this is just me---and if you do built something start it brand new and talk to experience people and it does not have to be very big either---study this web site in the fly of loft building and see what the different people write----and I really mean this----best wishes to you and your family on your endeavors....c.hert


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

c.hert said:


> I feel doing the existing barn is not a very good idea and what I would suggest is to check your area for pigeon show or racing clubs and find out when their next meetings are and for you and your son to make that meeting with those folks and begin from there and those people will greet you really nice and be wonderful to you as well as having a junior peer group for your son---it would be a very nice day for you two--heck--bring your partner too. Then talk pigeons....This endeavor is a lot of time sacrificing work in order to keep your pigeons healthy---one sick bird can destroy your loft--one hawk can heart break you--one weasel or skunk can let you see a blood bath---its just not la de da lets raise pigeons today---its get old--cleaning , scraping, hauling, buying food, buying grit-vitamins, nest boxes, hardcloth wire, lumber, planning, fresh water everyday, venelation,training and believe me this goes on and on and on and it does cost money its not a cheap hobby--I could go on and on and on......but talk to people real straight up and it brings treasures into your life...I would not have my pigeons anywhere there were other animals especially chickens---this is just me---and if you do built something start it brand new and talk to experience people and it does not have to be very big either---study this web site in the fly of loft building and see what the different people write----and I really mean this----best wishes to you and your family on your endeavors....c.hert


c.hert is a really smart guy and I'd listen to him, I'm making plans for my loft that I plan on making 8 x 4 or 8 x 6 a nice starter loft.. and I'm adding it up I don't see it costing me more then 250$ for the 8 x 4 maybe 300$ for the 8 x 6, plus you can always make your loft bigger. From a person who is also starting out in this hobby with no loft and no birds, you have to start out small you don't need to spend a ton of money and time fixing a barn for your pigeons when you don't know if you'll like this hobby. I'm trying to spend as little as possible while making things safe, and healthy for the birds that way you don't regret spending to much money if you don't like the hobby and you don't regret having a poor loft when a predator breaks in a kills your birds when you like the hobby.

Just my $0.02,
Shokri


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

First To Hatch said:


> c.hert is a really smart guy and I'd listen to him, I'm making plans for my loft that I plan on making 8 x 4 or 8 x 6 a nice starter loft.. and I'm adding it up I don't see it costing me more then 250$ for the 8 x 4 maybe 300$ for the 8 x 6, plus you can always make your loft bigger. From a person who is also starting out in this hobby with no loft and no birds, you have to start out small you don't need to spend a ton of money and time fixing a barn for your pigeons when you don't know if you'll like this hobby. I'm trying to spend as little as possible while making things safe, and healthy for the birds that way you don't regret spending to much money if you don't like the hobby and you don't regret having a poor loft when a predator breaks in a kills your birds when you like the hobby.
> 
> Just my $0.02,
> Shokri



That's a great idea, but you are assuming that he can build a loft. Not everyone can. And to have it built would cost a lot more.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Your pretty smart yourself first to hatch and thanks for the compliment..c.hert


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI Michael, There are a few things that I would like to know .1.when looking at the picture of the barn are we looking at the north or the south side. 2. are you planing to race birds or will you be raising squabs.*GEORGE


----------



## Boroview Farm (Mar 11, 2010)

*Further Explaination*

Hey everyone,

First, I want to give a big "Thank You" to all of you for your opinions. I asked you all because I have no experience with pigeons right now other than what I have read and watched on the internet.

Second, I am going to meet with a couple of members from the closest racing club to me this weekend! I am taking video and pictures of my farm for their opinions as well.

To answer other questions:
We live on our farm. In fact, our house is within a stones throw from the barn. We raise goats for my son to show in 4-H and have a couple of horses too. Our farm is 30 acres.

When we bought our farm, it was a real mess. I wanted to start raising pigeons right away, but I knew we needed to get a few things done first. Those few things have taken us 2.5 years. We added water and electricity to the barn last fall (on a separate meter for tax purposes). As someone pointed out, having electricity in the barn greatly increased the time that we spend out there during the winter. Next week, we'll be receiving gravel in the barn to raise the floor level up. after I get the floor fixed, I will be replacing all the doors on the barn so that it will be able to be in the dry again.

I felt like with all these improvements, it made sense to retrofit one of the outside hallway areas to a pigeon loft. If I build a separate loft, it would have to go in the pasture behind my house. If placed out there, it would cost me more $ to run electrcity and water. We are in our barn all the time. My son loves his animals, and his clubhouse is the hayloft. I feel like we would spend more time with the pigeons by having them in the barn. 

My thoughts right now are to build an elevated coop on either the west side of the barn, or where the exisiting chicken coop is. That would mean having the ability to put a wire floor in that I could scrape out from underneath, the availabilty of water and electricity, and having the pigeons in an area that I know they will receive interaction. 

On a side note, we put our chickens on craigslist to cull our numbers because we were getting too many eggs. We sold out today; people were paying us more than we were asking! So, the chicken debate is not an issue at this time.

Oh, as you look at the barn picture, you are looking at the North side of the barn.


----------



## Boroview Farm (Mar 11, 2010)

*Here's another video*

check this link out for another video of my yard. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VaZwNHqzaY

The barn is to the south west of where I am standing.

Michael


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I assume you want homers? if so, the club member will be great to talk to... one thing about using the barn is height, to catch birds to take down the road to train, it should not be over 6 ft IMO...it is almost impossible to catch birds if they can fly over your head, so keep that in mind also, and you will want them up off the ground and rodent and snake proof as well...snakes will eat eggs and squabs and rodents can do the same, and give your birds diseases, so with this in mind either way you pick those things should be done.. also, pigeons like sunshine and need it also..so facing the aviary south as much as you can will benifit the birds.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

If you want to convert a section of your barn into a pigeon loft then I say go for it! Just make all the proper arrangements to make the loft secure from any outside predators and you should be set. The whole facing the south thing is great but if it's a hassel, you don't have to make it an issue. There are many members here who have lofts facing in all sorts of directions and their birds do just fine. 

Talk to your local club there like you mentioned and get some advice from them. I'm sure many of them have been flying for years and they would be the best judge on how to set up your loft.

Good Luck and I hope to see you flying soon!

Henry


----------



## Boroview Farm (Mar 11, 2010)

*I've made my decision*

After meeting with my local club, and visiting three different lofts, I ahve decided to build my loft inside my barn. I will be building a raised floor in the west side hallway of the barn. I will post pictures as we build out.

Thanks for all the suggestions. I am sure that I will be posting and reading here often. We look to have our loft built and move birds in by the end of April. The Middle Tennessee Racing Pigeon Club members are going to give me some young birds to get started soIi can avoid keeping prisoners right now.

Michael


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Boroview Farm said:


> After meeting with my local club, and visiting three different lofts, I ahve decided to build my loft inside my barn. I will be building a raised floor in the west side hallway of the barn. I will post pictures as we build out.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions. I am sure that I will be posting and reading here often. We look to have our loft built and move birds in by the end of April. The Middle Tennessee Racing Pigeon Club members are going to give me some young birds to get started soIi can avoid keeping prisoners right now.
> 
> Michael


Michael that's great news bro! Welcome to the world of Racing Pigeons! Starting off with youngbirds is the way to go to get you up and flying birds in no time. I look forward to seeing the construction of your loft!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Boroview Farm said:


> After meeting with my local club, and visiting three different lofts, I ahve decided to build my loft inside my barn. I will be building a raised floor in the west side hallway of the barn. I will post pictures as we build out.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions. I am sure that I will be posting and reading here often. We look to have our loft built and move birds in by the end of April. The Middle Tennessee Racing Pigeon Club members are going to give me some young birds to get started soIi can avoid keeping prisoners right now.
> 
> Michael


cool! sounds like your off on the right foot! pic's please...lol..


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent! Seems like your timing is perfect!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It'll be fun! Keep us updated with your progress, and we love pics. Good luck!


----------

